# Auger handle won't lock down for one handed iuse



## oldpirate

Hey Guys. I have had a TroyBilt Storm 2620 for several years now. Love it, but have a maintenance issue that is perplexing me. 

The auger handle is supposed to stay engaged when you let go of it if the drive control is held down. This allows the left hand to be used to manipulate the chute control. Mine pops up, stopping the auger. 

The little cam lock that engages looks a tad worn, but not that bad. Is there some sort of adjustment that can be made to fix this? I can't figure this one out.


----------



## cranman

The notch that the cam lock clicks into might need filing to make a sharper angle....it probably rounded a tad


----------



## oldpirate

It's definitely rounded. i was concerned about removing any more metal, but your idea might work.


----------



## Vermont007

Does that one rely on a *Clutch Lock Spring* . . . . Part # 732-04219C (replaces 732-04219A) ?










After a while (8 or 10 years), they fatigue and bend, and then the "flag" breaks off.

But luckily, they're available for the princely sum of $1.83 or thereabouts, if you shop around.


----------

